# Pathetic Service Vape King (Resolved)



## Kingkhili (6/3/17)

I’m not going to sugar coat this, I’m saying it as it should be said, I have bought several mods and several tanks or drippers from many other Vape stores, today I decided I wanted a new dripper so after searching the web I decided to take a drive to VAPE KING STONERIDGE only because I thought it would be nice to see what other shops out there have to offer.

So upon my entrance the staff were super helpful and assisted me, after I made my decision to buy a Goon 24mm LP styled RDA I made payment and asked the sales guy to build it up for so I can test it out of pure excitement. The dude was pretty cool and said yeah sure, he pulled out his box of gadgets and started, this is when I noticed he took out two old premade coils, I questioned him and also mentioned that I was willing to buy new wire and cotton if need be. His exact words where don’t worry sir these will work perfect. I took his word as he does work there. Never the less once he was done we juiced the dripper up and took a few hits out of it, All looked good at that point. I left the store to get lunch.

In a matter of an hour I went out to vape and upon my first hit the vape burnt all the way to my lungs leaving me coughing and gasping for fresh air. I immediately pulled the plastic top off to see what had happen only to discover the plastic had melted. Feeling annoyed and unhappy I went back to VAPE KING STONERIDGE to see if they could assist me as this dripper was over heating badly. The staff were willing to help but had to call DALE EDWARDS the OWNER first to see if he will exchange the device. Dale was called and he said straight no without hesitation, being quite rude and arrogant not realizing he was on speaker phone. The lady calling him then said sir please chat to DALE, I explained the situation to DALE and he turned around saying sir we do not refund any tanks or drippers due to hygienic reasons, he then says I can’t sell a second hand dripper to someone else. Surly if the dripper is faulty you going to send it back to you supplier and not resell it, anyway he continued to be rude saying if you don’t know how to use a dripper I shouldn’t make it his problem.

He continued to rant and show his level and personality, so I said please come here and look at the product and we can discuss this, he replyed no he does not have time for that now he can do it on Wednesday, I disagreed and then said I want a full refund right away. He said he will take a 30% handling fee and that’s that. I agreed only because I did not want to stoop to DALE’S level.

His staff apologized profusely and could not stop saying how sorry they were for his terrible service, I thanked them for all the help and left.

VAPE KING I truly hope this is not the service all your other customers receive. As I for one will not come back if you were the last vape shop on the Eastrand, now I know why I support HOUSE OF VAPE & VAPERITE, they provide a service like no other.

Cheers VAPE KING

KINGKHILI

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/17)

This is totally unacceptable.. 

I am very sorry about this, I would be disgusted if I had second hand coils put into a brand new dripper.

I would like to help you on this. 

I will be willing to replace this RDA or any RDA of your choice if you would be willing to come our Fourways branch. I would also like to provide you 2 free bottles of Vape Wild juice free of charge.

I also will be taking up this matter with Dale.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 19


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/3/17)

Kingkhili said:


> I’m not going to sugar coat this, I’m saying it as it should be said, I have bought several mods and several tanks or drippers from many other Vape stores, today I decided I wanted a new dripper so after searching the web I decided to take a drive to VAPE KING STONERIDGE only because I thought it would be nice to see what other shops out there have to offer.
> 
> So upon my entrance the staff were super helpful and assisted me, after I made my decision to buy a Goon 24mm LP styled RDA I made payment and asked the sales guy to build it up for so I can test it out of pure excitement. The dude was pretty cool and said yeah sure, he pulled out his box of gadgets and started, this is when I noticed he took out two old premade coils, I questioned him and also mentioned that I was willing to buy new wire and cotton if need be. His exact words where don’t worry sir these will work perfect. I took his word as he does work there. Never the less once he was done we juiced the dripper up and took a few hits out of it, All looked good at that point. I left the store to get lunch.
> 
> ...



What Gizmo has done is class but for future reference with any store, by law they have to give you a refund.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (6/3/17)

Kingkhili said:


> I’m not going to sugar coat this, I’m saying it as it should be said, I have bought several mods and several tanks or drippers from many other Vape stores, today I decided I wanted a new dripper so after searching the web I decided to take a drive to VAPE KING STONERIDGE only because I thought it would be nice to see what other shops out there have to offer.
> 
> So upon my entrance the staff were super helpful and assisted me, after I made my decision to buy a Goon 24mm LP styled RDA I made payment and asked the sales guy to build it up for so I can test it out of pure excitement. The dude was pretty cool and said yeah sure, he pulled out his box of gadgets and started, this is when I noticed he took out two old premade coils, I questioned him and also mentioned that I was willing to buy new wire and cotton if need be. His exact words where don’t worry sir these will work perfect. I took his word as he does work there. Never the less once he was done we juiced the dripper up and took a few hits out of it, All looked good at that point. I left the store to get lunch.
> 
> ...


I'm not gna make any assumptions, but could it not have been something you did? i.e Didn't re-juice the wick or accidentally cranked the wattage up way too high? 

Sorry I see this is your 1st post on the forum so just not familiar with your vaping experience, and then buying something like a goon lp on top of that.

I'm not defending Vape King either they should never have recommended it if you are a beginner

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (6/3/17)

VapeDude said:


> I'm not gna make any assumptions, but could it not have been something you did? i.e Didn't re-juice the wick or accidentally cranked the wattage up way too high?
> 
> Sorry I see this is your 1st post on the forum so just not familiar with your vaping experience, and then buying something like a goon lp on top of that.
> 
> ...


That could've been the case if he just got a dry hit, but melting the plastic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> What Gizmo has done is class but for future reference with any store, by law they have to give you a refund.



Not if the item was used incorrectly.

If I buy a setup and I put it in my vape bag without locking it or turning it off and it fires and burns the components that won't get a refund. Or I drop it and the glass of the tank breaks that too won't get a refund. If the product is faulty then absolutely 100%


----------



## Petrus (7/3/17)

As a business owner, the first and most important rule is: THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT. @Gizmo, great gesture but unfortunately the writing is on the wall. Maybe Dale had a bad day, but that loss of say R1000 for a dripper will cost him dearly. Business is tough nowadays and the social media /forums even tougher Unfortunately this is the second bad review of Vapeking I read in a short time, to bad. On the bright side, I only had good service from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (7/3/17)

Well the mistake was made by the guy installing the coils. The LP Goon is known to have a difficult building deck, with a propensity for the coils to touch the cap. If you follow grimm green he has also built his coil and have it melt his ultem chuff cap. But the owner should certainly take responsibility for the mistake of his employee. Anyway very nice save @Gizmo I hope this Dale fellow listens to reason and understands the lesson in customer service

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (7/3/17)

The_Ice said:


> Well the mistake was made by the guy installing the coils. The LP Goon is known to have a difficult building deck, with a propensity for the coils to touch the cap. If you follow grimm green he has also built his coil and have it melt his ultem chuff cap. But the owner should certainly take responsibility for the mistake of his employee. Anyway very nice save @Gizmo I hope this Dale fellow listens to reason and understands the lesson in customer service


@The_Ice , I agree 100%, but as a business owner you must take the punch. I think the best solution should have been to keep the customer happy and sort it out with his salesman afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/3/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> That could've been the case if he just got a dry hit, but melting the plastic?


True

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingkhili (7/3/17)

Gizmo said:


> This is totally unacceptable..
> 
> I am very sorry about this, I would be disgusted if I had second hand coils put into a brand new dripper.
> 
> ...


@ Gizmo 

Thanks for showing what true costumer service should be like. it is much appreciated
i will give you a call later in the day to chat to to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingkhili (7/3/17)

VapeDude said:


> I'm not gna make any assumptions, but could it not have been something you did? i.e Didn't re-juice the wick or accidentally cranked the wattage up way too high?
> 
> Sorry I see this is your 1st post on the forum so just not familiar with your vaping experience, and then buying something like a goon lp on top of that.
> 
> ...


hi, i fully understand where you coming from, i have been Vaping for almost 3 years, just never found a need to be part of the forum. 
my Mod is a VGod 150, i i never vape higher the 70.


----------



## Kingkhili (7/3/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> That could've been the case if he just got a dry hit, but melting the plastic?


was juiced well juiced. i checked it.


----------



## Kingkhili (7/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not if the item was used incorrectly.
> 
> If I buy a setup and I put it in my vape bag without locking it or turning it off and it fires and burns the components that won't get a refund. Or I drop it and the glass of the tank breaks that too won't get a refund. If the product is faulty then absolutely 100%


the complete setup was in my car on the seat. no dropping or anything like that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/17)

Kingkhili said:


> the complete setup was in my car on the seat. no dropping or anything like that.



I wasn't referring to your setup... I was just generalizing... glad you are getting sorted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/3/17)

Petrus said:


> As a business owner, the first and most important rule is: THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT. @Gizmo, great gesture but unfortunately the writing is on the wall. Maybe Dale had a bad day, but that loss of say R1000 for a dripper will cost him dearly. Business is tough nowadays and the social media /forums even tougher Unfortunately this is the second bad review of Vapeking I read in a short time, to bad. On the bright side, I only had good service from them.



Ijust want to point out that it was a STYLED rda this. Soooo maybe a R100 cost for the supplier, not even a R1000...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/3/17)

The_Ice said:


> Well the mistake was made by the guy installing the coils. The LP Goon is known to have a difficult building deck, with a propensity for the coils to touch the cap. If you follow grimm green he has also built his coil and have it melt his ultem chuff cap. But the owner should certainly take responsibility for the mistake of his employee. Anyway very nice save @Gizmo I hope this Dale fellow listens to reason and understands the lesson in customer service



ULTEM™ shits the bed after 170 degrees celcius, so major coil installation failure or the clone is using some other cheap resin, fake PEEK™ has been observed in clones so wouldn't surprise me. I run dual aliens at 0.11 ohms with 115 watts as my daily driver in my real goon LP for reference.


----------



## Kingkhili (7/3/17)

UPDATE.
So I went out to the VAPE KING in Fourways, and the service received was impeccable. Oliver and his team there helped me out as promised and got me sorted. @Gizmo, Bud with business ethics like yours you will go along way. please get the guys from Stoneridge to take a page out the book of the Fourways branch. oh and I'm loving the Vape wild Tigers Blood, Guess you guys will be seeing a lot of me.

Once again Oliver & Team, @Gizmo thank you so much, I'm loving my new Troll Dripper and the Juice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## craigb (7/3/17)

Kingkhili said:


> UPDATE.
> So I went out to the VAPE KING in Fourways, and the service received was impeccable. Oliver and his team there helped me out as promised and got me sorted. @Gizmo, Bud with business ethics like yours you will go along way. please get the guys from Stoneridge to take a page out the book of the Fourways branch. oh and I'm loving the Vape wild Tigers Blood, Guess you guys will be seeing a lot of me.
> 
> Once again Oliver & Team, @Gizmo thank you so much, I'm loving my new Troll Dripper and the Juice
> ...


Glad to hear things got sorted @Kingkhili , as a suggestion, can you update the title to say its been resolved. - (resolved)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

